
SNES Background Mode 7 - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FVN_Ze7bzw
======
dkonofalski
That was interesting but I really wish that the examples were interspersed
between the explanations. Some of that was really dry to me when it's just
talking about a color grid and a bunch of transforms. It would've been great
to see an example, in context, and then show the details.

